# Standing Calf Machine and blood vessels



## NEO_72 (Jul 27, 2005)

_Sorry - the search posts function isn't working for me right now - my work has a firewall or something....._

Just wondernig if anyone else gets broken vessels on the shoulders from using the standing calf machine (the kind where the weight rests on your shoulders).

I've gone to different excersises for upper calves, but I still like the simplicity of that machine. Any tips for using that machine?

Hack squats get me too.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 27, 2005)

NEO_72 said:
			
		

> _Sorry - the search posts function isn't working for me right now - my work has a firewall or something....._
> 
> Just wondernig if anyone else gets broken vessels on the shoulders from using the standing calf machine (the kind where the weight rests on your shoulders).
> 
> ...



I have some sensitive blood vessels I guess. If anything with any kinda weight rest on my shoulders they break. I'm also an easy target for a hickey!


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 27, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I'm also an easy target for a hickey!



You feeling lonely or something?


----------



## cappo5150 (Jul 27, 2005)

You can try putting a folded towel on your shoulders. It has help me.


----------



## 007 (Jul 27, 2005)

Same issue.  I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah, the towel doesn't help me.

I just go on a leg press machine and do calf presses. I think it's the same movement, even though your body's bent at the waist...

Personally, my favourite is the seated raise. I'm weak point training calves twice/week. Once seated raises, once seated press or that 45deg slide press thing. Seeing some gains.

My symmetry everywhere else is on, but my right calf stays 1/2 inch larger than the left, whatever the growth. Guess I gotta start working them separately....


----------



## Riverdragon (Jul 27, 2005)

same here and it pisses me of a bit because I like that machine.


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 27, 2005)

I got freaked out the first time! Thought I was messed up


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 27, 2005)

same here...no resolution....Towel doesnt work either...its all gone after about 12 hours anyway...but it did scare the crap outta me the first time it ever happenned....lol


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 27, 2005)

lol, i always get broken blood vessels when i doing standing calf machine raises. At first when i saw the red line on my shoulder, i was like wtf? I thought my cat may have scratched me or something but it kept happening again and again until i realized it was the calf machine that did that. I was never concerned about it though.


----------



## 007 (Jul 27, 2005)

not only does it happen with the calf machine, but I also get it when I squat.  
 In my old gym there used to be a donkey calf raise machine.  The one where you rest your lower back against a pad while bending over.  

 I guess one solution is to have someone sit on your back and stand on a 2x4.  Old school Arnold style...


----------



## AnnaDTX (Jul 27, 2005)

I cant believe this post is here, I was going to post the same thing too! 

You know I dont mind having them, they go away after a day or 2


----------



## largepkg (Jul 27, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> I cant believe this post is here, I was going to post the same thing too!
> 
> You know I dont mind having them, they go away after a day or 2



You're talking about hickey's right? Please say you're talking about hickey's!


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 27, 2005)

I hate having them. It's like the damn machine doesn't respect me. I get indignant   

Anna, OMG - great pics!! Pretty girls with glasses ROCK!! I can't fins a drool-ey icon, so  will have to do...

LargePKG -


----------



## AnnaDTX (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks for compliment about the glasses NEO 72.

Anyhow, someone at worked asked me how many cats I have??


----------



## largepkg (Jul 27, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> thanks for compliment about the glasses NEO 72.
> 
> Anyhow, someone at worked asked me how many cats I have??




Umm, cats???


----------



## AnnaDTX (Jul 27, 2005)

my coworker thought I had cats because of the "scratches" on my shoulders from the standing calf machine. I had to explain to her what it really was from.


----------



## WATTS (Jul 27, 2005)

yep, i get these as well


----------



## DICE (Jul 27, 2005)

yup, all the time, load it up with the stack and about 18 plates... I think it looks cool though..


----------



## MyK (Jul 27, 2005)

you think that machines bad. do some squats ya pansies!!!! then yull have something to cry about!


----------



## DICE (Jul 27, 2005)

uhhh....ok. whatever. so..... about those calves...


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 27, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I thought my cat may have scratched me or something.



haha same here, I was pissed off at my dog for a day or so.


----------



## mikecc (Jul 28, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> lol, i always get broken blood vessels when i doing standing calf machine raises. At first when i saw the red line on my shoulder, i was like wtf? I thought my cat may have scratched me or something but it kept happening again and again until i realized it was the calf machine that did that. I was never concerned about it though.



OMG! Thats what that is! I have multiple "scratches" on my shoulders.. I always thought I scraped my shoulders dirtbiking or something! Never really bothered me though.. Weird


----------

